# Quick Miro 279 question



## VturbosnailW (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm going to be picking up a set of Miro 279 wheels soon and getting them to powder coating but was reminded by the shop that if the dummy bolts on the wheels are plastic, they'll go bye bye during sand blasting. Soooo, can someone verify for me whether or not the dummy bolts are, in fact, plastic or at least partially plastic. If so, what's the best way to remove them? 

And I guess a side question since ECS has decided to not respond to my e-mails, If I pick up a set of hub centric spacers, can I slap the 66.6-57.1 hub adapter onto the spacers, or do I need to actually get spacers that have the 66.6-57.1 adapter built into them? 

Thanks in advance:wave:


----------



## VturbosnailW (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok I lied, one other question. ECS states on their website that conical bolts are needed to run the 279's but Miro told to run ball seats....who is right? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Older 279s have real nuts and bolts but most of them have the plastic rivets. The wheels are ball seat.


----------



## VturbosnailW (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! I'm pretty sure they are older wheels, the offset is 38mm which apparently is a discontinued offset according to Miro. 

Any removal tips for the bolts? 

Thanks:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

If they are the plastic rivets you should be able to pop them out from the back side.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Wheels are infact ball seat, we have edited our page to the correct style of wheel bolt. 

Link to Hub centric rings if you need them - 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Wheels/Hub_Centric_Rings/ES2185353/ 


Wheels and hub centric rings will work with spacers, what size are you looking to run? Depending on the size spacer you will need the appropriate length bolt for that set up. 


The trim bolts are made of plastic, and are removable but you could cause damage to them. 



Please let me know if you have any other questions I would be glad to help! :thumbup:


----------



## VturbosnailW (Jun 15, 2008)

ECS Tuning said:


> Wheels are infact ball seat, we have edited our page to the correct style of wheel bolt.
> 
> Link to Hub centric rings if you need them -
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.0T/Wheels/Hub_Centric_Rings/ES2185353/
> ...


 
I finally got the wheels and I'm thinking they are metal. They are threaded on the back side with a nut holding them in. Thanks for the answer on the rings:beer: I kind of figured they would just fit by snapping onto or sitting on the spacer center, but I just wanted to verify that before I ordered them lol. 

Well I'm still not sure about up front, the offset is 38mm so I dont know that I'll need to run spacers at all up front, if I do 5mm would be MAX. I'm thinking your 10.5mm ones for the rears. I was just planning on picking them up with the bolts included. Of course, I'm still undecided if I want to run 225/40 or 215/40 tires so I suppose that will alter my decision a little, too....


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, tire size and how low you plan to go will also come into play on the sizing of spacers too. 


You on coilovers and what car do you have?


----------



## VturbosnailW (Jun 15, 2008)

ECS Tuning said:


> Yes, tire size and how low you plan to go will also come into play on the sizing of spacers too.
> 
> 
> You on coilovers and what car do you have?


 No coils yet. Wrong order, I know, but I got a great deal on the wheels and couldn't pass them up. I drive an 09 Jetta Sportwagen 2.5L. 

Once I get my wheels all prepped and ready to be put on, I plan on picking up a set of the FK Street line coils. I had them on my old GTI and for the money they were awesome. As far as how low I go, nothing super crazy, I put almost 40k miles on my car every year. But a nice low stance none the less


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VturbosnailW said:


> No coils yet. Wrong order, I know, but I got a great deal on the wheels and couldn't pass them up. I drive an 09 Jetta Sportwagen 2.5L.
> 
> Once I get my wheels all prepped and ready to be put on, I plan on picking up a set of the FK Street line coils. I had them on my old GTI and for the money they were awesome. As far as how low I go, nothing super crazy, I put almost 40k miles on my car every year. But a nice low stance none the less


 Sounds great! 


Let me know if you need anything else! :thumbup:


----------



## VturbosnailW (Jun 15, 2008)

ECS Tuning said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else! :thumbup:


 Thank you! :beer:


----------



## VturbosnailW (Jun 15, 2008)

ECS Tuning said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else! :thumbup:


Actually, I do have one more question. Do you, or anyone for that matter, know where I can source VW center caps for the wheels? I know the standard ones are too small.

Thanks:wave:


----------



## VturbosnailW (Jun 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

All we carry right now is the 56mm for VW caps -

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Wheels/Center_Caps/


----------

